# If uber is strictly a technology company...



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Why wouldn't they just license the technology to the cab companies? Or other transportation companies?

I feel this in itself proves that uber is a transportation company.


----------



## XavierKnight (Dec 6, 2014)

Of course they are a transportation company.

If is was just a technology company, we could just buy the app to use, and be able to set our own rates.


----------



## good4life (Oct 4, 2014)

They ARE licensing the software to you for 20% of the revenue PLUS providing back office support (billing in particular). In New York they also license their software to cabs. in short, they are a software company. From their point of view, they figured out that they could get away from 'selling' the software for a one time fee, and employ a 'toll booth' revenue model (use the app, pay the toll).


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Because when they went to the transportation companies they got laughed out of their offices and treated like stupid little kids this is a vendetta being settled.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

good4life said:


> They ARE licensing the software to you for 20% of the revenue PLUS providing back office support (billing in particular). In New York they also license their software to cabs. in short, they are a software company. From their point of view, they figured out that they could get away from 'selling' the software for a one time fee, and employ a 'toll booth' revenue model (use the app, pay the toll).


Right, but instead of allowing people to buy the software and run their businesses how they see fit, they're taking on local governments and setting standards for drivers and dictating what can and can't be said and/or done in the cars and so on. Their reach goes far beyond the app.

Oh, and that's 20 to 28% plus $1 per ride.


----------



## good4life (Oct 4, 2014)

Yes, I agree that their reach goes beyond the app. But I think it is because they have 'glue' that allows them to do so. That glue is the back office. In their infinite wisdom, Uber has interjected themselves as a 'needed' middle man by acting as a payment clearing house. Take that away, what do you have? The interesting thing to me is that we as independent contractors are okay with it. In a normal business, would you allow someone else complete control over your revenues? I doubt it.

In short, their reach goes beyond the app because WE allow them that reach. Gov'ts would certainly shut them down with regulations if WE were not accepting to Uber's arrogance. Uber's strategy: 'The best defense is a good offense'. With their arrogance they have put everybody else on the defense which allows them that 'reach'.


----------



## Ehmtbescrewingus (Oct 16, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Why wouldn't they just license the technology to the cab companies? Or other transportation companies?
> 
> I feel this in itself proves that uber is a transportation company.


Stay tuned...that might be their strategy


----------



## good4life (Oct 4, 2014)

Uber as we currently know it is limited in scope for the future. If you can move people with a tap of a finger, you can move anything. And Uber will continue to license their app to accomplish this.


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

Whats needed is a New dispatch/software app Let the drivers get legal/deal locally with regs & laws; do their own cc processing w/square; and then pay the software company a fee per month/job/% whatever agreed

Let the individual drivers set their own rates.

WHERE IS A YOUNG SOFTWARE DESIGNER TO MAKE THE APP/DISPATCH???


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

After trying Lyft a couple days, I had the chance to compare and appreciate the Uber software platform more.
Uber platform on iPad is a breeze! It simply works for everything without the need to do anything.
Lyft on the contrary was very disruptive with the number of texts I kept getting from various numbers telling me I am out of coverage, in coverage, offline!! Etc... Very annoying. Also, navigation is not integrated to app. This is a big negative. For anyone to even compete with Uber, they first have to match them with the user interface and ergonomy of the software. The ease of use trumps all other bad Uber policies and hence, yes, unfortunately the dictator Uber is a technology company.

When it goes public I will buy its shares. It is here to stay and grow into all kinds of logistics and delivery systems.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Navigation IS integrated On Lyft. I get to use my preferred Google maps instead of the tiny print Uber navigation software. I get a picture of the passenger and it allows tips

It does click in and out sometimes.


----------



## good4life (Oct 4, 2014)

Actually as of a couple of days ago, I've noticed when a ping is accepted on Lyft, the app automatically switches to navigation mode saving a step when compared to Uber's app. Seems much safer while driving.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I might be wrong about Lyft. I will try to learn more about the platform and see if I get better at it.


----------

